# Time to just do food and package delivery only?



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

This is getting ridiculous. I keep getting fast driving flags even though I have a roomy Camry and give pax plenty of room and do the harsh break. Someone just gave me another 1 star and dropped me to 4.88. I used to be 4.94
For years.
Either pax have become paxholes or Uber changed something about how they see and flag drivers which makes them more easily flag a driver. Or the hard economical times put pressure on pax and they stopped tipping and they now take it out on drivers ratings. I got dashcam vids of all my rides too.

The era of me driving humans has come to an end. I'm now just gonna do a lot of food and pizza deliveries. Time to prepare the hot food bags and pizza bags.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

With exorbitant inflation, pax are probably increasing false complaints to get a free ride and save money. 

There is freedom in delivering food. No one telling you where to turn, you can listen to the music you want, no worry about keeping your car clean, less miles and less safety issues.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Antares said:


> This is getting ridiculous. I keep getting fast driving flags even though I have a roomy Camry and give pax plenty of room and do the harsh break. Someone just gave me another 1 star and dropped me to 4.88. I used to be 4.94
> For years.
> Either pax have become paxholes or Uber changed something about how they see and flag drivers which makes them more easily flag a driver. Or the hard economical times put pressure on pax and they stopped tipping and they now take it out on drivers ratings. I got dashcam vids of all my rides too.
> 
> ...


I was recently threatened with deactivation over a false speeding report. So now I make comments to my riders about how I follow all traffic laws and speed limits and I don't tailgate. I also let them know that Uber tracks my speed. Since then my score went from 4.94 to 4.98 within a couple of weeks and not any false reports lately


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I was recently threatened with deactivation over a false speeding report. So now I make comments to my riders about how I follow all traffic laws and speed limits and I don't tailgate. I also let them know that Uber tracks my speed. Since then my score went from 4.94 to 4.98 within a couple of weeks and not any false reports lately


I guess they have too many ants if they're gonna listen to pax seeking attention and refund from Uber lol. I used to work at buffalo wild wings corporate and used to process refunds for people that used to pig out on $80+ in food and claim food poisoning and everyone knew they were just doing it for refund 99% of the time. 
Uber just showed me the message saying UberX is busy and to turn on UberX but I'm now scared to do UberX,. Never in my life have I fell below 4.91 in the entite 7k rides and 8 years of Uber. Something has really changed here. Pax are really hostile now towards drivers.

When Uber refunds pax it goes out of Ubers pocket not my fair. How does Uber plan to keep drivers when it constantly allows wrongful flags that discourage drivers from going online more? Taxi companies have known the bullshit from Pax for always but Uber still can't see?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> This is getting ridiculous. I keep getting fast driving flags even though I have a roomy Camry and give pax plenty of room and do the harsh break. Someone just gave me another 1 star and dropped me to 4.88. I used to be 4.94
> For years.
> Either pax have become paxholes or Uber changed something about how they see and flag drivers which makes them more easily flag a driver. Or the hard economical times put pressure on pax and they stopped tipping and they now take it out on drivers ratings. I got dashcam vids of all my rides too.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you have not 1, not 2… but 3… yes 3 of the 2 stars… ⭐⭐


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Nice to see you have not 1, not 2… but 3… yes 3 of the 2 stars… ⭐⭐


Lol why is 3 of 2 stars so nice to see?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antares said:


> How does Uber plan to keep drivers when it constantly allows wrongful flags that discourage drivers from going online more?


Uber doesn’t care if they keep ypu. You’re a body count to them. If you stop driving or get the Big D-deactivation, there’s plenty more drivers still signing up.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> This is getting ridiculous. I keep getting fast driving flags even though I have a roomy Camry and give pax plenty of room and do the harsh break. Someone just gave me another 1 star and dropped me to 4.88. I used to be 4.94
> For years.
> Either pax have become paxholes or Uber changed something about how they see and flag drivers which makes them more easily flag a driver. Or the hard economical times put pressure on pax and they stopped tipping and they now take it out on drivers ratings. I got dashcam vids of all my rides too.
> 
> ...


Your rating should be like 4.86…not 4.88 lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> Lol why is 3 of 2 stars so nice to see?


They are almost impossible to get…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Uber doesn’t care if they keep ypu. You’re a body count to them. If you stop driving or get the Big D-deactivation, there’s plenty more drivers still signing up.


He got the Big D in one of this other threads this past week… apparently from his chiropractor… lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Your rating should be like 4.86…not 4.88 lol


I'd rather refund them myself. They can talk to me man to man or woman to man. I depend on the side income and send some back to Africa. I've refunded irritated riders in the past and they became happy knowing i was refunding.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> I'd rather refund them myself. They can talk to me man to man or woman to man. I depend on the side income and send some back to Africa. I've refunded irritated riders in the past and they became happy knowing i was refunding.


I meant literally 4.86… Ubers math calculation is incorrect…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ozzie, how is it I am 4.99 with over 420 five stars in 700+ rides?

My only one star was because I gave the individual a one star and the rest have been just five staring me.

I ain’t special or even that professional and yet I make around $175.00 on six trips to $250.00 in eight hours, so tell me my good man what the hell is wrong?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Ozzie, how is it I am 4.99 with over 420 five stars in 700+ rides?
> 
> My only one star was because I gave the individual a one star and the rest have been just five staring me.
> 
> I ain’t special or even that professional and yet I make around $175.00 on six trips to $250.00 in eight hours, so tell me my good man what the hell is wrong?


Hope is not going all OzzyAnubis or OzzyAntares on his pax…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Hope is not going all OzzyAnubis or OzzyAntares on his pax…


I believe in the team spirit and helping those that are the weakest to make them stronger.

Things I do will not work for others because I mix my Canadian Charm with Chi-Town style when driving and talk to my Pax’s in a certain manner.

Not all my rides are perfect but I even got a five star and tip from my Pax after my accident and he was more worried about me.

I don’t know but this business is fun for me but maybe some are not made for this but I must believe Ozzie can do it…


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> The era of me driving humans has come to an end.


So what you’re really saying is…you *“got deactivated!”*
🤣


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Antares said:


> Lol why is 3 of 2 stars so nice to see?


Shit man there must be something you are doing that people really dont like. Could you really be driving too fast or not smoothly? Most of the passengers are white you said. Are you speaking heavy ebonics to them?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Shit man there must be something you are doing that people really dont like. Could you really be driving too fast or not smoothly? Most of the passengers are white you said. Are you speaking heavy ebonics to them?


You've read his posts right? Imagine being in the car with him.

"Hi I'm Ozzynubis. I'm a reincarnated Egyptian deity that has superior genetics to everyone and I'm doing Uber for money for hookers and cocaine. How are you?"

Surprised he's not 2.55.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> You've read his posts right? Imagine being in the car with him.
> 
> "Hi I'm Ozzynubis. I'm a reincarnated Egyptian deity that has superior genetics to everyone and I'm doing Uber for money for hookers and cocaine. How are you?"
> 
> Surprised he's not 2.55.


Most certainly the ozzynubis character 
has been created for our entertainment
Do you actually think he is like that in real life?
(no more coke jokes for me😔)but
doesnt everyone uber for hooker money?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> The era of me driving humans has come to an end.


How are you gonna try boning your female riders if you're only doing food?

Or are you gonna put "extra sauce" on their McMuffin? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Most certainly the ozzynubis character
> has been created for our entertainment
> Do you actually think he is like that in real life?
> (no more coke jokes for me😔)but
> doesnt everyone uber for hooker money?


He's either batshit crazy or the best troll ever.

My money's on the former.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I was recently threatened with deactivation over a false speeding report. So now I make comments to my riders about how I follow all traffic laws and speed limits and I don't tailgate. I also let them know that Uber tracks my speed. Since then my score went from 4.94 to 4.98 within a couple of weeks and not any false reports lately


Yes you see the light, asking your passengers about things like speed limits especially on the freeway most of them really love it I've gotten several comments about no drivers ever asked that thank you, on the freeway I tell my passengers my Max cruise control speed is 69 or 70 if they want to go faster let me know, I talked about this in another trend and I got the usual crap feedback of it's my car I can do what I want.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I meant literally 4.86… Ubers math calculation is incorrect…


Is 4.878 you need to go back to school..lol

481×5+2×4+3×3+3×2+11×1=2439

2439÷500=4.878
*____*

Having a perfect rating of 500 Stars equals 500 * 5 = 2500
2500 / 500 = 5


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Most certainly the ozzynubis character
> has been created for our entertainment
> Do you actually think he is like that in real life?


I think he’s like that in real life. Just how Ian was so eccentric.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Riders keep telling me I'm 5 stars but I'm 4.95. Not sure how that rider app does its maths and now I see this thread.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Holy Mary mother of moses this is Ubers algorithm doing this to me. Since posting the above screenshot last night another fast driving came in. This wasn't a real human as I drove only 4 people yesterday two that were business people and I dropped them off to their business and they thanked me. Uber is purposely dinging our ratings via the in app speed thing. I'm gonna send Uber a message in Twitter.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Shit man there must be something you are doing that people really dont like. Could you really be driving too fast or not smoothly? Most of the passengers are white you said. Are you speaking heavy ebonics to them?


It's algorithm not an actual human.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Antares said:


> It's algorithm not an actual human.


The algorithm isnt giving you those 1s
I very highly doubt anyone is giving them to 
you because of the color of your skin dude


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The algorithm isnt giving you those 1s
> I very highly doubt anyone is giving them to
> you because of the color of your skin dude


Who said anything about colour of skin or racism?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I got fed up with the Uber X experience earlier this year and have been doing deliveries only for months. Averaging $18-$22 per hour. No pukers. No driving complaints.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Your rating should be like 4.86…not 4.88 lol


No, it's accurate. It works out to 4.878 which gets rounded. 

The better question is WHO CARES! 4.88 means that Ozzy can still turn his app on (and I'm sure that more of his 1's and 2's are related to "interesting" conversation topics.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No, it's accurate. It works out to 4.878 which gets rounded.
> 
> The better question is WHO CARES! 4.88 means that Ozzy can still turn his app on (and I'm sure that more of his 1's and 2's are related to "interesting" conversation topics.


Do you not lose .01 for each 1 star? 5.00 becomes 4.99 and then 4.98 etc… so 11 one stars would make it 4.89 alone not counting the other low star ratings. That’s the way it worked when I did Uber, but maybe they changed the way they calculate.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I think he’s like that in real life. Just how Ian was so eccentric.


Maybe they are one with each other… washing each other’s socks… lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Antares said:


> Who said anything about colour of skin or racism?


I just meant I was ruling that out as a reason you 
got the bad ratings. I got some reports last week
(Speeding, politeness and breaking traffic laws)
but then again I'm alway guilty of speeding..
I'm sure they came from some guy
I shuffled for doadling at a stop.....


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> No, it's accurate. It works out to 4.878 which gets rounded.
> 
> The better question is WHO CARES! 4.88 means that Ozzy can still turn his app on (and I'm sure that more of his 1's and 2's are related to "interesting" conversation topics.


Or possibly the voodoo doll he has hanging from his rear view mirror…


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Do you not lose .01 for each 1 star? 5.00 becomes 4.99 and then 4.98 etc… so 11 one stars would make it 4.89 alone not counting the other low star ratings. That’s the way it worked when I did Uber, but maybe they changed the way they calculate.


If you lost .01 for every 1 star rating, if I got 500 1 star ratings I would have a rating of 0, not 1.
One way to calculate it is to think that 500 5 star ratings would give me 2500 stars, every 5 stars I lose takes .01 off my rating. So Ozzy lost:
2 * 1 star lost = 2
3 * 2 stars lost = 6
3 * 3 stars lost = 9
11 * 4 stars lost = 44

Total lost 61 stars divide by 5 to get 12.2 hundreds lost.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Maybe they are one with each other… washing each other’s socks… lol


Doubtful. One is the yin to the other’s yang. Together they’d make a really good scientific brain experiment.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> Since posting the above screenshot last night another fast driving came in.


Dayuuum OzzyAnt…11 one-stars?!?…


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> How are you gonna try boning your female riders if you're only doing food?
> 
> Or are you gonna put "extra sauce" on their McMuffin?
> 
> View attachment 681828


⭐⭐⭐🖕


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> ⭐⭐⭐🖕


The GIF alone is ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> The GIF alone is ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> if I got 500 1 star ratings I would have a rating of 0, not 1.


Seriously many of you need to go back to school, you would have a rating of one not zero, if you have 500, 1 Stars that would be 500 / 500 which equals one,

In this Bizarro example if you had 450 5 stars and 50 1 stars your rating would be

450x5=2250
50x1=50
=2300
2300 / 500
= 4.6 rating


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Seriously many of you need to go back to school, you would have a rating of one not zero, if you have 500, 1 Stars that would be 500 / 500 which equals one


I think if you read the post I replied to and then my post including the beginning of the line you quoted, it might make a little more sense to you, I was explaining exactly that. Guess it's a challenge to read things in context.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Patiently waiting on Ozzy’s update for his current star count… lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Patiently waiting on Ozzy’s update for his current star count… lol


Today it’s -⭐


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> The GIF alone is ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


Not even close... its gross...

That's all you get. Take it or leave it...🖕


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Last week I got the Uber notice that is something like "Have you been speeding?", but I hadn't received any less than 5-star ratings for several days.

Today I have a new 4-star rating and recent feedback of "Fast driving". Since the Uber notice I've been exceptionally careful to keep my speed either not over the limit or not over 5 mph over the limit. The exception being a few places where going even 5 mph over the speed limit and I'm at risk for being rear-ended by the usual traffic going >20 mph over the limit.

I haven't changed anything with my driving so I'm first going to try changing the Speeding alerts to the highest threshold and see what happens.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

IDriveForUber said:


> Last week I got the Uber notice that is something like "Have you been speeding?", but I hadn't received any less than 5-star ratings for several days.
> 
> Today I have a new 4-star rating and recent feedback of "Fast driving". Since the Uber notice I've been exceptionally careful to keep my speed either not over the limit or not over 5 mph over the limit. The exception being a few places where going even 5 mph over the speed limit and I'm at risk for being rear-ended by the usual traffic going >20 mph over the limit.
> 
> I haven't changed anything with my driving so I'm first going to try changing the Speeding alerts to the highest threshold and see what happens.


I got the message also but I was doing 145 in my plaid in 65 so they were right lol. I am constantly launching the car for tips lol so Uber can’t bite it


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

IDriveForUber said:


> Last week I got the Uber notice that is something like "Have you been speeding?", but I hadn't received any less than 5-star ratings for several days.
> 
> Today I have a new 4-star rating and recent feedback of "Fast driving". Since the Uber notice I've been exceptionally careful to keep my speed either not over the limit or not over 5 mph over the limit. The exception being a few places where going even 5 mph over the speed limit and I'm at risk for being rear-ended by the usual traffic going >20 mph over the limit.
> 
> I haven't changed anything with my driving so I'm first going to try changing the Speeding alerts to the highest threshold and see what happens.


The speeding notice don’t come from customers. It comes from Ubers gps monitoring. Anything you continually do more than 15 mph over posted speed limit, you will get that notification. Not one time. But say you speed the entire day. The 4 star you got is separate from your speeding. Slow it down a little. Especially when no one is in the car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tdawg487 said:


> I got the message also but I was doing 145 in my plaid in 65 so they were right lol. I am constantly launching the car for tips lol so Uber can’t bite it


That’s reckless driving 145 mph.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Tdawg487 said:


> I got the message also but I was doing 145 in my plaid in 65 so they were right lol. I am constantly launching the car for tips lol so Uber can’t bite it





Invisible said:


> That’s reckless driving 145 mph.


That's car impounded, lose your license, jail time and a huge fine. Good luck.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Taxi818 said:


> Slow it down a little. Especially when no one is in the car.


The only thing that changes when I don't have riders is accelerating, braking, and cornering. Max speed is the same.

If Uber is using their app to determine my speed, I would be yet further disappointed in their development team. The app will show me going speeds that are simply impossible for my minivan to reach given the distances for acceleration and braking (max speed shows often >100 MPH). Plot these speeds along my route and they show nearly instantaneous changes in speed of >40 MPH and even with carbon-carbon brakes and air foil or compression, cam, and turbo mods I'm pretty sure I still couldn't get that van to perform so well.

And the app doesn't even know when I've stopped. Yesterday I was sitting at a stoplight going 28 MPH.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Personally in over 5 years of doing this I have never gotten one driving complaint.

Maybe it's just my driving habits.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

I no longer do any of it but delivering food would be my last choice of things to do. I don't want to be riding around smelling someone's curri-smelling Indian food all night.


----------

